# مجموعة كتب عن الـ WiMAX



## drhacker (17 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*لكثرة الطلب على موضوع الـ WiMAX فقد وجدت من الافضل عمل هذه المشاركة
لتشمل اهم الكتب المتخصصة بشكل مباشر بهذه التقنية*


هذه القائمة تشمل 22 كتاب، مع رابط او رابطين للتحميل لكل كتاب، وكالاتي:










links source: http://gigapedia.com

[[[ 01 ]]]
Fundamentals of WiMAX
Understanding Broadband Wireless Networking
by: Jeffrey G. Andrews, Arunabha Ghosh, Rias Muhamed,
Links
http://ifile.it/sp5bqxa/0132225522.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/199939789/Fundamentals_of_WiMAX.rar

[[[ 02 ]]] 
Mobile Broadcasting with WiMAX
by: Amitabh Kumar
http://ifile.it/6munvxz/0240810406.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203463447/0240810406.rar

[[[ 03 ]]]
WiMAX: Technology for Broadband Wireless Access
by: Loutfi Nuaymi
http://ifile.it/g0va9b/wiley_.wimax...ireless.access._2007_.bbl._0470028084_.chm.7z
http://rapidshare.com/files/98615782/WiMAX.Technology.for.Broadband.Wireless.Access.rar

[[[ 04 ]]]
WiMAX Evolution: Emerging Technologies and Applications
by: Marcos Katz, Frank Fitzek
http://gigapedia.com/redirect?hash=bf69edea9c338e845e0f09f660769cc2

[[[ 05 ]]]
WiMAX: Standards and Security (WIMAX)
by: Syed A. Ahson
http://rapidshare.com/files/61742632/WiMAX_Standards_and_Security_CRC_2008_PDF.rar
http://ifile.it/3bvi2o/crc_-_wimax.standards.and.security.rar

[[[ 06 ]]]
WiMAX: Taking Wireless to the MAX
by: Deepak Pareek
http://ifile.it/t2opx8/wimax_taking_wireless_to_the_max_0849371864.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1597501...Max_Taking_Wireless_to_the_MAX.0849371864.zip

[[[ 07 ]]]
Mobile WiMAX
by: Kwang-Cheng Chen, J. Roberto B. de Marca
http://ifile.it/38cktph/047051941x.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/166674460/ebook.Mobile_WiMAX.047051941X.zip

[[[ 08 ]]]
WiMAX: Technologies, Performance Analysis, and QoS
by: by Syed A. Ahson and Mohammad Ilyas
http://ifile.it/kasyqo/crc_-_wimax.technologies.performance.analysis.and.qos.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61626365/1420045253.zip

[[[ 09 ]]] 
WiMAX: Applications
by: by Syed A. Ahson and Mohammad Ilyas
http://ifile.it/wmy506/crc_-_wimax.applications.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61625934/1420045474.zip

[[[ 10 ]]]
WiMAX/MobileFi: Advanced Research and Technology
by: Yang Xiao
http://ifile.it/b48tme/142004351x.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1597501...vanced_Research_and_Technology.142004351X.zip

[[[ 11 ]]]
WiMAX: A Wireless Technology Revolution
by: G.S.V. Radha Krishna Rao, G. Radhamani
http://ifile.it/sab43ty/0849370590.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/159750168/ebook.WiMAX_A_Wireless_Technology_Revolution.0849370590.zip

[[[ 12 ]]]
Current Technology Developments of WiMax Systems
by: Maode Ma
http://ifile.it/djq03cs/255470___1402092997.rar

[[[ 13 ]]]
Mobile Broadband - Including WiMAX and LTE
by: Mustafa Ergen
http://ifile.it/j1uhlex/0387681892.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2216168...cluding_WiMAX_and_LTE_www.softarchive.net.rar

[[[ 14 ]]]
Mobile WiMAX: Toward Broadband Wireless Metropolitan Area Networks
by: Yan Zhang, Hsiao-Hwa Chen
http://ifile.it/0yzuka/0849326249.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81566381/0849326249.rar

[[[ 15 ]]]
WiMAX Equipment and Solution Services in Taiwan
by: Philip M. Parker
http://ifile.it/ydtl5n8/049782437X__gigle.ws.rar

[[[ 16 ]]]
Multi-Carrier and Spread Spectrum Systems: From OFDM and MC-CDMA to LTE and WiMAX
by: Khaled Fazel, Stefan Kaiser
http://ifile.it/7dy6qgk/0470998210.zip

[[[ 17 ]]]
WiMAX Network Planning and Optimization (Wireless Networks and Mobile Communications)
by: Yan Zhang
http://ifile.it/ef2sdn3/1420066625.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/233394453/WiMAX_Network_Planning_and_Optimization_1420066625.rar

[[[ 18 ]]]
WiMAX Handbook
by: Frank Ohrtman
http://rapidshare.com/files/1597500...rks_McGraw-Hill_Communications.0071454012.zip

[[[ 19 ]]]
Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, Zigbee and WiMax
by: H. Labiod, H. Afifi, C. De Santis,
http://ifile.it/pau9k5/springer_-_wi-fi_bluetooth_zigbee_and_wimax.rar

[[[ 20 ]]]
Beyond 3G - Bringing Networks, Terminals and the Web Together: LTE, WiMAX, IMS, 4G Devices and the Mobile Web 2.0
by: Martin Sauter
http://ifile.it/vz9yk4r/9780470751886.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182901600/9780470751886_-_Beyond_3G_-_Bringing_Networks.rar

[[[ 21 ]]]
WiMax Operator's Manual: Building 802.16 Wireless Networks, Second Edition (Expert's Voice in Net)
by: Daniel Sweeney
http://ifile.it/9r5v0f/1590595742.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/1597501..._Networks_Experts_Voice_in_Net.1590595742.zip

[[[ 22 ]]]
Implementing 802.11, 802.16, and 802.20 Wireless Networks : Planning, Troubleshooting, and Operations (Communications Engineering)
by: Ron Olexa
http://rapidshare.com/files/1597487...802.16_802.20_Wireless_Network.0750678089.zip
http://ifile.it/s3p4geb/14076___ebo...802.16_802.20_wireless_network.0750678089.zip

==============================

:85:​


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مشاركة قيمة جدا 
وجزاك الله خيرا
تحياتي


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## safam_m_m (23 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن تقولي علي مواقع كتب في ccna


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مجهود تشكر عليه جدا جدا .


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا على هذه الكتب الجميله
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نوري نت (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جهد مضني ومميز ....جعل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## karem aswan (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك*

مجهود رااائع ولكن ياريتك جيتلى وانا في مشروع التخرج


----------



## phd.loay younis (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## mido_faster (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## alex-xx (23 أكتوبر 2009)

plz put it somewhere else not rapidshare


----------



## larbi13 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## nemer20 (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## راشد الشلوي (5 فبراير 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يدخل الجنه ياأخي


----------



## Hemin5093 (9 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك شكرا كثيرا على هذا العمل الجميل و جزاك الله خير الجزاء ......... لكنني لا استطيع تحميل هذه الملفات
[4،17،18،20] ، هل يمكنك مساعدتي من فضلك لتحميل هذه الملفات؟


----------



## مني رمضان (20 مارس 2010)

لو سممحت انا مشروعي كان في الwimax
وعايزه اعرف ايه الحد الادني اللي المفروض اعرفه لان مش كل حاجه بفهمها ارجو المساعده


----------



## jargo (30 مارس 2010)

تسلم يباش مهندس


----------



## موفق صقر العرب (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك استفدت كثيرا أرجو المساعدة في مشروع معالجة صورة باستخدام الماتلاب تكون فيه فكرة ليست موجودة ولاصعبة بنفس الوقت ولكم جزيل الشكر أخوكوم المهندس موفق


----------



## mago_mego (13 أبريل 2010)

الف مليون ششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aba_gawdam (19 سبتمبر 2010)

صراحة عمل ممتاز
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## acer.7 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## mohammed_tiab (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amgda (24 يونيو 2012)

ارجو اعاده رفع الكتب لان الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## يوسف النقيب (25 يونيو 2012)

ممنونك حبيبي والله مااعرف اي كتاب احمل بس راح اختار واحد والله كريم 
مشكوور جدا


----------



## coco344 (25 يونيو 2012)

جهد تشكر عليه


----------

